#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  LinkedIn's New Guide on How to Setting Up Your Business for Recovery Post COVID-19

## Bhavya

The COVID-19 crisis drags on further. But, it will end at some point. Vaccines and treatments for COVID-19 infection will be developed, things will get change, cities will re-open to function again, and that will bring new opportunities for businesses. Concerning these factors, LinkedIn has published a new guide book on how to setting up your business for recovery post-COVID-19.

The guide book provides insights on the below five areas:

1) Brand Building
2) Strategic Planning
3) Change Management
4) Media Planning
5) Message Planning 

Download the guide book here: https://bit.ly/3jSyPFx

----------


## Kyle Arnold

it will happen when - but no one knows when, recently I saw on one transmission that the virus mutated and bypassed the vaccine that was developed by the Russians, not everything is so simple. For at least 2-3 years people will be afraid to open businesses and for seeing what happened with small businesses.I had to sell my second business, which opened last year - it was a small coffee shop in the city center, and I had to sell it due to the pandemic.It was sad but good that I didn't go bankrupt - ExitAdviser helped me sell my business, they found me a buyer and filled out all the necessary documents

----------


## Bhavya

> it will happen when - but no one knows when, recently I saw on one transmission that the virus mutated and bypassed the vaccine that was developed by the Russians, not everything is so simple. For at least 2-3 years people will be afraid to open businesses and for seeing what happened with small businesses.I had to sell my second business, which opened last year - it was a small coffee shop in the city center, and I had to sell it due to the pandemic.It was sad but good that I didn't go bankrupt - ExitAdviser helped me sell my business, they found me a buyer and filled out all the necessary documents


Kyle Arnold, Really sorry to hear that. I agree it'll take at least 2-3 years for us to bounce back from the pandemic hit. And don't worry that you sold your business, may be there is bigger opportunity waiting for you. As now, know the pros and cons of coffee shop business you can do better in the future. So, be positive and be ready to grab your big opportunity  :Smile:

----------

